# Breast Mastopexy (lift) help



## npusa0034 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are there any other common biling codes used with a cash pay Breast Mastopexy?


BREAST MASTOPEXYBREAST LIIFT-
CPT CODE-99203-NEW PATIENT OFFICE VISIT
CPT CODE-19316-MASTOPEXY
ICD-9 CODE-V50.1-cosmetic code?

any other codes that one might use?


----------



## BCrandall (Jul 1, 2011)

Was just a mastopexy done? If so check your note for other dx like 611.xx. If an augmentation was performed, you'll have to add the appropriate code(s) for that like 19324/5.


----------

